# 2017 Road Trip



## Micdrow (Mar 30, 2017)

Morning guys, just got home last night on my road trip. It was dream. We stopped at all three of the following museums and took a little over a thousand pictures here a few to start off with from National Museum of the US Air Force.

Links of the museums if you are interested where they are or what they have.

Military Aviation Museum | Home
Steven F. Udvar-Hazy Center
National Museum of the USAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 30, 2017)

Few more, these from the Military Aviation Museum.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 30, 2017)

A few from the National Air and Space Museum. I will see if I can post more later today or tomorrow

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Mar 30, 2017)

Only a little over a thousand pictures? Did you fall asleep?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 30, 2017)

herman1rg said:


> Only a little over a thousand pictures? Did you fall asleep?



Not really, I had too keep wiping off the drool off the camera lens LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 30, 2017)

Great shots, looking forward to the other 970ish pics


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 30, 2017)

Me too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 30, 2017)

Oh nice! Bring em on! Love the shots so far. Could do without the ones with drool however.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 30, 2017)

Great stuff Paul.
that's the kind of road trip I like - none of this "Oh, look at those trees, and that bird !" - but lots of aircraft instead !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 30, 2017)

Excellent job considering how dark the usaf museum is.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks guys and Jeff your right, Dayton is a choir to get good pictures. A few more for you guys


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 30, 2017)

Great pictures Paul! Can't believe I revived my Air Force Museum thread the same day you started this one. Did you get to take the behind the scenes tour?


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 30, 2017)

T Bolt said:


> Great pictures Paul! Can't believe I revived my Air Force Museum thread the same day you started this one. Did you get to take the behind the scenes tour?



Thanks Glenn, unfortunately no we didn't get the tour though next time. That place is probably one of the hardest places I have ever shot as far as lightning goes.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 30, 2017)

Few more


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 30, 2017)

The tour takes a good chunk of the day but is well worth it. It's like the junkyard of a plane nuts dreams  We spent 2 days there when I took thoes pictures, 8 hours the first day of which 1/2 were spent on this tour, and 6 hours the second day

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 30, 2017)

Some point I will go back, in 2018 the Memphis Bell goes on display. The tour for the restoration was only on Fridays so main reason why we could not get to it.


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2017)

Great shots Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks guys, few more before I call it a night


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 30, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Wildcat (Mar 31, 2017)

Top shots!!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 31, 2017)

Thanks guys, a few more for you

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 31, 2017)

Yep!

Jeff


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 31, 2017)

Sweet shots!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 31, 2017)

Great shots Paul - keep 'em coming.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 31, 2017)

Thanks guys, a few more LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 31, 2017)

Yep again!

Jeff


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 1, 2017)

Few more


----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2017)

Great stuff Paul.
What's that aircraft, fifth shot, Post # 28 ?
Looks like a Grumman design.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 1, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Great stuff Paul.
> What's that aircraft, fifth shot, Post # 28 ?
> Looks like a Grumman design.



Thanks Terry, It's a Curtiss O-52 Owl


----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks Paul - I have no idea why i type Grumman, as I meant to type Curtiss !!


----------



## Ralph Haus (Apr 1, 2017)

Wow! Great photos. You obviously overcame the lighting issues! Took all my willpower to not go out and start the truck for my own trip.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 1, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Thanks Paul - I have no idea why i type Grumman, as I meant to type Curtiss !!



Humm Terry, makes me wonder if you have that wildcat on the brain again to build


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 1, 2017)

Ralph Haus said:


> Wow! Great photos. You obviously overcame the lighting issues! Took all my willpower to not go out and start the truck for my own trip.



Thanks Ralph, It was a fun trip but long 2100 miles round trip for me to see the 3 museums but was fun. Each one was a challenge to shoot as all three had different lighting to work with. Dayton though was by far the hardest to over come.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 1, 2017)

Few more


----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2017)

More good stuff there Paul !


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2017)

Excellent shots Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 2, 2017)

few more


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks guys, a few more


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Apr 2, 2017)

Couple more


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 2, 2017)

This one was a disappointment as they had it in the center and only one way to get a good shot of it. Its the only Kikka that I know that's still around or what's left of one.


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 2, 2017)

So many cool pics.
Thanks for sharing, Paul !


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 2, 2017)

Shinpachi said:


> So many cool pics.
> Thanks for sharing, Paul !



Thanks my friend, I do have more as time goes by

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2017)

excellent pics....


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks Wayne!!!


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 2, 2017)

Terrific photos. The USAF Museum is terrific, but photography is a bit of a swine. The Udvar Hazy Center is just awesome; only the Americans could pull that off!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Apr 2, 2017)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks guys, a few more for you


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2017)

These shots of the WW1 kites are cool.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 2, 2017)

Agreed. Still don't understand how mauve can be a camo colour but if it worked, it worked


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks guys a few more.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2017)

Great.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 2, 2017)

LOL found a few more I took for you Wojtek


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2017)

Wonderful . THX Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 2, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Wonderful . THX Paul.



No problem my friend


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 2, 2017)

Beaut pics Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks Terry!!!


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 2, 2017)

Yes, nice. Looks like you covered some ground there, Paul. In the background of some of the Great War USAF Museum shots you can see the former RAF Museum barrage balloon. Traded for something, but can't remember what.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 3, 2017)

Love the wwI stuff. Keep'm coming Paul


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks guys, a few more. Glenn not sure if you seen it or not but the TBM 2nd year airshow is in May. Suppose to be 14 of them to show up. As of right now I am planning on going.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 3, 2017)

nuuumannn said:


> Yes, nice. Looks like you covered some ground there, Paul. In the background of some of the Great War USAF Museum shots you can see the former RAF Museum barrage balloon. Traded for something, but can't remember what.



Unfortunately due to the size this was the best I could do with the balloon


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 3, 2017)

Few more


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2017)

Great shots Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 4, 2017)

Amazing collection of planes!


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks guys, I never did figure out a good way to take these pictures of the different machine guns for aircraft through the glass but still kind of cool.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 4, 2017)

Great stuff paul.
Depending on reflection from overhead lights, using a Pola filter should reduce glare and reflection on the glass, at least to an extent.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks guys and thanks Terry. I may have to order some to try them out 

Anybody sick of these yet LOL?


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2017)

great stuff keep em coming Paul.


----------



## Robert Porter (Apr 5, 2017)

Heck no! Please sir, may I have some more!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 5, 2017)

Never thought of using a polarizing filter,. Great advise Terry. Keep'em coming Paul!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 5, 2017)

A Pola filter should at least reduce some of the reflection and distortion from the glass, but it _will not_ eliminate the reflection of lamps, or glare from polished metal, but may reduce the effect slightly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks guys, a few engine pictures to go with the airplanes


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks Wojtek, here is the engine and cannon hook up for a P-39 Air Cobra.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2017)

Great.


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 5, 2017)

Great pics Paul. A rock through the glass should solve the reflection issue!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 6, 2017)

Fantastic


----------



## Robert Porter (Apr 6, 2017)

Just be sure when you throw the rock that they are the last pics you intend to take that day, oh, and it would be a good idea to wear running shoes and clothes!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks guys and LOL on the rock part. Few more


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2017)

Lovely shots Paul!


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks guys here are a few more.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Apr 7, 2017)

Few more


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2017)

Great shots Paul!


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2017)

Great shots Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 8, 2017)

Thanks guys, a few more for you.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks guys, here is a few more


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 9, 2017)

Probably the last of the few, as most of the rest I have are walk around shots or I missed them. Hope you enjoyed them


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 9, 2017)

A great tour. Thanks Paul.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2017)

Great stuff Paul, thanks for posting.


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2017)

Lovely shots Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 10, 2017)

Gnomey said:


> Lovely shots Paul!



Thank you sir!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 10, 2017)

Great pictures Paul. I'll have to plan another trip to the AFM. They added another hanger since I was there last


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2017)

Excellent Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2017)

Good shots Paul!


----------

